# Acronym Game 2



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 9, 2006)

Well, the other game thread was deleted, and everyone loved the Acronym game before, so let's start another one! Try to make it funny, and small words such as and, or, to, etc. can be put in parentheses. After you answer one, put another set of letters down for the next person. Also be sure to qoute or type the set of letters you are answering, as to prevent confusion. There is no limit to the number of letters you can put down for the next person either.

here we go....

PARTTWO


----------



## izartist (Oct 9, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> Well, the other game thread was deleted, and everyone loved the Acronym game before, so let's start another one! Try to make it funny, and small words such as and, or, to, etc. can be put in parentheses. After you answer one, put another set of letters down for the next person. Also be sure to qoute or type the set of letters you are answering, as to prevent confusion. There is no limit to the number of letters you can put down for the next person either.
> 
> here we go....
> 
> PARTTWO



party and retarded tapioca tramps with orders

MINT GUM


----------



## The Sonic God (Oct 9, 2006)

Must've been deleted for a reason.... its pointlessness.

Anyway...

Plenty artistic refurbs taken to Windows operatives.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 9, 2006)

MINTGUM

Making Illegal Nerds Train Gays (is) Utterly Morbid

btw forgot: also capitalize the first letter of each word (except small words that are not included)

CAPITALS


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 9, 2006)

(lawlz thas a dumb rule...i never use caps. hardly...........oh well if i forget sue me)

CAPITALS--
Can't Alligators Pimp Icecream Trucks? All Lions Smell.

YOUAREFORGIVEN


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 9, 2006)

YOUAREFORGIVEN
Year Old Umbrellas Are Rarely Engaged For Odd Renewals, Given Instead (to) Very Eager Necrophiliacs

WHATARELIEF


----------



## izartist (Oct 9, 2006)

WHATARELIEF

Why Have A Tang After Regurgitating Every Little Insignifigant Eagle Flake

TANG


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 9, 2006)

TANG--
Terrible Alligators Need Grub

SPOOKYPUMPKIN


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 9, 2006)

TANG
Turtles Are Not Gay!

AMPHIBIOUS


----------



## izartist (Oct 9, 2006)

SPOOKYPUMPKIN

Stupid Petrified Oreos Or Krunchy Yellow Putrid (yet) Ugly Muffins Pimping Kangaroos In Nupital

NUPITAL


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 9, 2006)

NUPITAL--
Never Underestimate Puny Italian Tapers At Lobsterfest.

GRAPEVINETHREAD


(IS IT SPELLED TAPERS OR TAPIRS? YOU KNOW THAT GOOFY LOOKING ANIMAL AT THE ZOO)


----------



## BlitzWolf (Oct 9, 2006)

GRAPEVINETHREAD:

Good Reasons Are Perfect. Even Violins Interogate Northern Eskimos Through Harsh Rules Every Afternoon, Dad.

KICKTHEBABY


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 9, 2006)

GRAPEVINETHREAD
Grieving Relatives Always Play Even Very Intricate New Electric Trombones, Holding Real Energy At Dawn

(it is spelled tapir)

CRAZYANIMAL


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 9, 2006)

KICKTHEBABY
Killing Innocent Cats Keeps True Hairy Evil Beasts Away By Years

DOUBLEPOST


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 9, 2006)

that was a hint silver. i'm going to start a new story up for that older thread of mine thus effectively ressurecting it like it was brand new. give me a few minutes will yah?


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 9, 2006)

DOUBLEPOST--
Don't Open Ugly Baskets. Let Elephants Pee On Stupid Tapirs.

DUDEWTF


----------



## BlitzWolf (Oct 9, 2006)

DUDEWTF:

Does Underwear Dig Even Water To Fraternize?

THATSNOTCOOL


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 9, 2006)

THATSNOTCOOL
Treat Horny Alligators Tenderly So No One Tries (to) Create Odd, Ominous Legends.

IHAVENOIDEA


----------



## BlitzWolf (Oct 9, 2006)

IHAVENOIDEA:

It's Hard (to) Annoy Vicious Emps. Not Often Is Death Ever Amorous.

BYTHEWAY


----------



## Kiniel (Oct 9, 2006)

BYTHEWAY

Bet You're Thinking He Eats Weirdly, Aren't You?

TIMEISNOW


----------



## BlitzWolf (Oct 9, 2006)

TIMEISNOW: (did you get that from John Cena? just wondering.)

This Is My Emu In Southern Norway Over Wichitah.

THATSTHEBOTTOMLINE (yeah, that was from Stone Cold Steve Austin)


----------



## izartist (Oct 10, 2006)

THATSTHEBOTTOMLINE

The Human And The Snake Test Her Evil Brothers Omnipresent Tiny Trumpet On More Little Inner Needy Eskimos.

THISISFUN


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 10, 2006)

THISISFUN
Trading Hairy Impolite Snakes Is Seemingly Funny, (but) Understandably Neurotic

YAYACRONYM


----------



## BlitzWolf (Oct 10, 2006)

YAYACRONYM:

Years Are Yielding Against Current Rivers Over Nothing Yet Miles

HITTHEROADJACK


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 10, 2006)

HITTHEROADJACK
Heaving Idiotic, Thoughtless Trainers Hardly Ever Reveals Other Actions Degrading Jerks And Cocky Kreeps

HATCHINGDAY


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 10, 2006)

HATCHINGDAY
Hey, Are The Chickens Having Idiotic New Group Discussion At Yard?

WHERESTHEPARTY


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 10, 2006)

WHERESTHEPARTY
Wherever Heavyweight Elephants Retire (to), Even Smart Technologically Hi-tech Engineers Privately Awe (at) (the) Rare Treat Yearly

THANKSFORTHEGIFT


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 10, 2006)

THANKSFORTHEGIFT
That Horrible Alien Now Killing Sweet Friendly Ordinary Residents That Handed Elegant Gifts In Friendship Times

YOUREWELCOME


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Oct 10, 2006)

Why was my other thread deleted?


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 10, 2006)

It became 30 pages long, and apparently that was the page limit. But thre are now 2 threads over 30 pages long, and still going strong. So I'm a little confused myself....


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 10, 2006)

YOUREWELCOME
Yucky Old Underdogs Raise Evil, Welcoming Every Little Crazy Old Monster Evenly

TIGERDRAGON


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 10, 2006)

TIGERDRAGON
TigerDragon Is Going Evil Rampaging, Destroying Really Awesomely, Gone Obliterating Now

CRAZYDRAGON


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 10, 2006)

CRAZYDRAGON
Cold Repulsive And Zany Yaks Damage Rare Artifacts Given (to) Old Narcs

LONELYDRAGON


----------



## izartist (Oct 11, 2006)

LONELYDRAGON

Lucky Old Naked Elf Licked Your Yellow Dragon Repeatedly And Got On (the) Net

MEERKAT


----------



## Icarus (Oct 11, 2006)

Michals Edible Eatables Ruined Karlos' Aristocratic Theater

SLIPKNOT
( XD )


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 11, 2006)

SLIPKNOT

Sincere Lttle Imps Passively Keep Nasty Old Treats

DRAGONSRULE


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 11, 2006)

DRAGONSRULE
Dragons Really Are Great On Nastiness So Really, Underlings Lookout Evenmore

SUBJECTCHANGE


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 11, 2006)

SUBJECTCHANGE
Strange (and) Ugly Bears and Jackals Eat Completely Tenderized Cotton (and) Hair, And Never Gorge (on) Edibles

CHANGETOWHAT


----------



## Kiniel (Oct 11, 2006)

CHANGETOWHAT

Can't Help Anybody Not Good Enough To Observe Who Has (an) Amazing Tail.

HOWABOUTCATS


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 11, 2006)

HOWABOUTCATS
Heavy Old Walruses Ache (to) Buy Oranges, Underestimating The Cost At Toy Stores

ILOVETOEATCATS

(just kidding, the fur gets in the way of the flavor....  )


----------



## Kiniel (Oct 11, 2006)

ILOVETOEATCATS

In Lieu Of Very Energetic Tomatoes, Our Equestrian, Adventurous Taxi Can Agree To Sing

DRAGONSARESILLY


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 11, 2006)

DRAGONSARESILLY
Dangerous Relatives (of) Alligators Grabbed Onto Numerous Sheets And Ripped 'Em (to) Shreds Instead (of) Leaving Last Year

IWILLEATYOURHEART

(mmm.......heart..... )


----------



## Kiniel (Oct 11, 2006)

IWILLEATYOURHEART

If Willing, Iguanas Lick Livers Everyday Around Two, (and) Young Orcas Under Rivers Have Envy (of) All Real Toasters

IDONTTASTEVERYGOOD
(heh, it's a long one)


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 11, 2006)

IDONTTASTEVERYGOOD
In Dangerous Occupations, Never Try To Act Stupid To Entertain Very Evil Refugees (with) Yellow Goggles On Outside Departments

NOTVERYLONG

(seriouly, there was an Acronym Game thread before this one and I had to do one that was 44 letters long, and several others over 30 and one that was just 26 V's. So I've had to do a lot longer, and them were pretty hard.)


----------



## Kiniel (Oct 11, 2006)

NOTVERYLONG

Nine Otters Tried Very Energetically (at) Reviving Your Lonely, Octagonal Nail Gun

TWENTYSIXVS


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 11, 2006)

TWENTYSIXVS
Try (to) Wear Every New Trenchcoat You Spot In X-ray Vision Specs.

PAININTHETAIL

(yeah, it was the day the movie V for Vendetta came out, so someone put that down to commemorate the day)


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 11, 2006)

PAININTHETAIL
Panic Attack In New Igloo Now Taking Horrible Evil Turn As Idiot Lies

NOTVERYLONG (because someone beat me to it)
Not On The Very Expensive Rag You Lousy Offensive Nasty Guy

IHAVENOIDEAS


----------



## Kiniel (Oct 11, 2006)

IHAVENOIDEAS

Idiots Hate Average Veterans Entering Neverland On Indigo Dragons Eating Asian Snacks

GETSOMEIDEASTHEN


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 11, 2006)

GETSOMEIDEASTHEN
Greeting Elders Takes Some Odd Morale (out of) Everyone, Including Dumb Elders Always Showing Their Heavy Empty Nissans

NEVERANGERDRAGONS


----------



## Kiniel (Oct 11, 2006)

NEVERANGERDRAGONS

Ninjas Eat Vegetative Entities Really Angrilly, (but) Never Go Entirely Rampant Doing Real Aerobics (and) Going Over Ninja Swords

DRAGONSCANBESCARY


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 11, 2006)

DRAGONSCANBESCARY
Dumb Relatives Always Grab Older Nastier Shovels, Carrying Atrociously Nastier Bear Entrails Somewhere Colder, Attempting Resting Yearly

DAMNSTRAIGHT


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Oct 12, 2006)

Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> DRAGONSCANBESCARY
> Dumb Relatives Always Grab Older Nastier Shovels, Carrying Atrociously Nastier Bear Entrails Somewhere Colder, Attempting Resting Yearly
> 
> DAMNSTRAIGHT



Don't Arrest Me, Numerous Strangers Tried Regularly, Always In Grey, Heavy Trenchcoats

TROUBLEDTIGER


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 12, 2006)

TROUBLEDTIGER
Terrible Reach-arounds Oddly (cause) Underdevelop Babies, Leaving Everyone Distressing Toward It (and) Gaining Eventual Revolts

PISSEDOFFDRAGON


----------



## BlitzWolf (Oct 12, 2006)

PISSEDOFFDRAGON:

People In Stupid Suits Empty Dishes Onto Flames For Dealing Rowdy Americans Gets On Nerves.

IAINTDEADYETMOTHERLOVERS

(clean version of Richard Pryor's special)


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 12, 2006)

IAINTDEADYETMOTHERLOVERS
Intent Attention Is Needed To Destroy Even A Dinky Yellow Engine (of a) Tremendous Missile, Ongoing To Hours, Eventually Reeling (into) Lots (of) Very Eager, Retarded Servants

WHOSHUNGRY


----------



## BlitzWolf (Oct 12, 2006)

WHOSHUNGRY:

What Happened On (the) Sun? Hugging Underneath New Grapevines Really Young.

CANYOUDIGTHAT


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 12, 2006)

CANYOUDIGTHAT

Crazy and Necrophiliac Young Ones Underestimate (the) Dangers In Giving Tradesmen Heavy, Altered Trucks

NOIDONTDIGHOLES


----------



## BlitzWolf (Oct 12, 2006)

NOIDONTDIGHOLES:

Not Open Is Different On New Trees During Initial Groping, Hence Open Loses Every Soul

THEMSFIGHTINGWORDS


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 12, 2006)

THEMSFIGHTINGWORDS
Treat Hairy Elephants Meanly, Since Failing In Gardening Homes (shows) Terribe Ineptness (and) Nurturing Gardens (is) Woefully Only (for) Readers (of) Dumb Scripts

ILLKICKYOURASS


----------



## BlitzWolf (Oct 12, 2006)

ILLKICKYOURASS:

If Love Likes Killer Insects Can Karate Youth Open Upper Rifts Against Space (and) Sanity?

NOTIFIKICKITFIRST


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 12, 2006)

NOTIFIKICKITFIRST
No One Tries Fighting Illegally (with) Kangaroos If (it) Can Kick (an) Intelligent Trainer First. In Retrospect, Stay (away) Today

HANDSOFFMYSHINY


----------



## BlitzWolf (Oct 12, 2006)

HANDSOFFMYSHINY:

Help Any Nomad Drive Straight Over Flamming Foreigners. Many Yelling Sprites Have Infinite Nothing Yet.

(wouldn't dream of messing with your shiny)

AINTGOTNOBODY


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 12, 2006)

AINTGOTNOBODY

All Intimately Nourished Tigers Grab Onto Tall Nasty Outhouses Before Outsourcing Dingy Yaks

(well, havent done tis on this acronym game thread, so.)

DODGECHARGER


----------



## BlitzWolf (Oct 12, 2006)

DODGECHARGER:

Don't Open Doors Going (down) Every Crasy Hallway. Any Real Gnome Eats Radishes.

(the theme continues with my car lol)

FORDMUSTANG


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 12, 2006)

FORDMUSTANG
Fugy Old Retarded Dung Must, Under Standards (be) Trashed And Never Gotten (into)

DODGEPOLARA


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 12, 2006)

DODGEPOLARA
Do Only Dummmies Go Eat Polluted Oddities Like An Radioactive Apple?

IMNOTACARFAN


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 12, 2006)

IMNOTACARFAN
Intelligence Merely Negates Odd Talk About Crazy And Retarded French And Nebraskans

JUSTDORANDOMSTUFF

(tis all right lonely. I just felt like puttin some cars down cuz i couldn't think of anything else. And Blitzwolf decided to contribute to. So you don't have to put down cars, you can do what the letters say  )


----------



## BlitzWolf (Oct 12, 2006)

JUSTDORANDOMSTUFF:

Jerks Use Sorry Things During Open Rhythm Antics, Not During Open Mouth Sex. They Underestimate Firey Felines.

(new theme)

BOYNAMEDSUE


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 12, 2006)

BOYNAMEDSUE
Begging Or Yearning (for) New Automobile Makes Eventually Dies Soon Under Evil

(there really doesn't have to be a theme, we can just post whatever)

PLYMOUTHGTX


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 12, 2006)

JUSTDORANDOMSTUFF
Joyful Union Suddenly Turned Disasterously Odd. Residents Astonishly Noticed Dangerously Overstuffed Man Strangely Taking Unnecessary Food Fighting

PLYMOUTHGTX
Please Leave Your Monster Outside. Unusual Thing, He's Going (to) The Xtreme

WANDERINGOFF


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 12, 2006)

WANDERINGOFF
Why Are Nebraskans Dealing Evil (and) Repulsive (but) Ingenious New Grains Oddly Feeling Fluffy?

LOOKINGFORSHINY


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 12, 2006)

LOOKINGFORSHINY
Little Obedience Orphans Killing Idiots. Now Going For Shinies Hidden In Nourishing Yoghurt.

SHINIESWHERE


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 12, 2006)

SHINIESWHERE
Showing Hideous Inconsiderate Northerns Inhospitable Streets Scares Willfully Hairy Engineers Reading English

THROWSLONELYSHINY


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 12, 2006)

THROWSLONELYSHINY--
take heed! really old wombats smell like onions! never entertain lively young. shiny happy indians need yolk.

DAMNTHATWASWAYTOOHARDFORME


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 12, 2006)

DAMNTHATSWAYTOOHARDFORME
Dumb And Mopey Nitwits Tend (to) Heat All Trains (with) Sulfur, Weakening All Yellowed Teeth Out Of Hobos And Rookie Drivers Finding Out Race Mentioning Entertainment

SMARTASS


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 12, 2006)

SMARTASS
So Monsters Are Really Tender At Showing Support?

HUGSSILVER


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 12, 2006)

HUGSSILVER
Hungry (and) Ugly Gay Snakes Show Intimacy In Leaving Very Evil Rewards

HUGSBACKLONELY


----------



## Icarus (Oct 12, 2006)

Holding Uncertain Gnomes Starts Bisexuality And Causes Kangaroos Lots Of Nutty Enthusiastic Loops (of) Yiffing.

DRACONICMAFIA


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Oct 13, 2006)

DRACONICMAFIA

Dangerous Roads Are Causing Old Nissans Injuries, Creating Many Accidents For Involved Automotives

BUNCHOFPANSIES


----------



## BlitzWolf (Oct 13, 2006)

BUNCHOFPANSIES:

Betting Under Noodles Can Have Overly Firey People Attacking Neon Socialists In Every Society.

YOMOMMASAPANSY


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 13, 2006)

YOMOMMASAPANSY
You Only Murder Occasional Mad Monkeys At Secret Abandoned Palace Area Near Strange Yard?

YOUREALLINSANE


----------



## BlitzWolf (Oct 13, 2006)

YOUREALLINSANE:

Youth Often Underestimates Radishes Every Afternoon, Like Living Inside Nothing Short (of) A Nubian Emerald.

NOINSANITYMEANSNOSANITY

(big one, but should be interesting)


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 13, 2006)

NOINSANITYMEANSNOSANITY
No Other Insane Nutjob Should Attack Newest Idiot That Your Mad Erratic Adult Naturally Says, "Never Openly Swing A New Icepick That's Yucky!"

THATMADENOSENSES


----------



## JonnyAMax (Oct 13, 2006)

*cracks knuckles before typing*
THATMADENOSENSES --

Tremoring Homophobic Ardvarks That Might Assault Deaf Elephants Not Optomistically Sound, Exercising No Sensible Ethnic Solutions!  *colapses*

i'll give a simpler one...

SNOOGENS


----------



## BlitzWolf (Oct 13, 2006)

SNOOGENS:

Should Norwegians Open Outdated Green Eggs (to) Numb Shamrocks?

RINGOFFIRE

*plays Johnny Cash*


----------



## JonnyAMax (Oct 13, 2006)

..... CRAP!  okay okay um...

RINGOFFIRE:
Rabid Indeginous(sp?) Narwhales Ganging On Freaky Fanatical Industies Raising Eggplants!!!

FUDGEMONKEY


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Oct 13, 2006)

FUDGEMONKEY
Four Uncles Did Go Excavating Missing Objects Near Kenyan East Valley

*hmmmmmmm
WEARELEGIONFORWEAREMANY


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 13, 2006)

WEARELEGIONFORWEAREMANY
We Elect (to) Always Ride Everywhere Large Evil (and) Gay Imps Over Near (and) Far Or Riding Walruses, Even After Rinsing Everyone, Merely Annoying New Yorkers

DRAGONSBEATLEGIONS


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Oct 16, 2006)

1


----------



## BlitzWolf (Oct 16, 2006)

TIGERSEQUALTODRAGONS:

Tough Indians Get Every Right, So Everyone Quickly Unionize Against Liberty. Too Often Do Rednecks Amble Graciously Over Numerous Snakes.

(wow, that was a biggun)

TOOBADWOLVESARESUPERIOR

*winks*


----------



## Icarus (Oct 16, 2006)

Terrorising Old Oaks Blending After Doing What Only Lonley Vampiric Estatic Sluthes Arrange Right Endeavors Supervising Puppies, Every Raging Inferior Orthopedic Roster.
=? tried...
let's try to keep them a little bit shorter...
>.=.<

SCALIESAREBETTER


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 16, 2006)

SCALIESAREBETTER
Shooting Cars And Lynching Illegal Eastern Samaurais Always Raises Evils Bearing Entry-level Terror Techniques Effectively Reused

HELLYESTHEYARE


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Oct 17, 2006)

HELLYESTHEYARE

Hearing Every Loud Lover Yawning, Even Saints Tried Hurting Everyone, Yet All Repeats Eventually

SOSAYSSHINY


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 17, 2006)

SOSAYSSHINY
Silver's Outstandingly Shiny And Yet Some Scales Have Icky Nasty Yoghurt

HOWDIDITGETTHERE?


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Oct 17, 2006)

HOWDIDITGETTHERE

He Opened Wide, Digested It, Discarded It's Tin, Got Exorcised, Then The Huge Eejit Retched Everywhere

HESSPLATTEREDMEASWELL


----------



## BlitzWolf (Oct 17, 2006)

HESSPLATTEREDMEASWELL:

Hasn't Everyone Seen Stupid People? Like Anyone That Takes Engines Really Engages (in) Downhill Match-ups Every Afternoon Since Wild Eskimos Live (in) Luxury.

DAMNTHATWASTOUGH


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 17, 2006)

DAMNTHATWASTOUGH
Dirty And Mildew-covered Nylon Treated Hats Always Terribly Wilt After Someone Tries (it) On (over) Ugly Gray Hairs

WASNTTOUGHATALL


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Oct 18, 2006)

WASNTTOUGHATALL

When All Southern Newsagents Throw Their Old, Unused Garbage, Homeless Animals Take Any Lovely Leftovers

FAIRLYSIMPLEALRIGHT


----------



## BlitzWolf (Oct 18, 2006)

FAIRLYSIMPLEALRIGHT:

Fairies Are Irritating (and) Really Lazy Yet So Is My Personality. Leopards Eat Anyone Lazy Rather Instantaneously, Granted He's Tasty.

TRYTHISONEONFORSIZE


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 18, 2006)

TRYTHISONEONFORSIZE

Try Reading Yellow Type (on) Highly Irridescent Sheets Or Nodding (to) Every One Needing Facial Or Rear Surgery In Zestful Envy

CANANDDID


----------



## BlitzWolf (Oct 18, 2006)

CANANDDID:

Couldn't Anybody Name All (the) Norwegian Dictators Driving In (a) Dodge?

YOUSUREDID


----------



## manderina (Oct 18, 2006)

I hope I did this right.

CANANDDID

Call A Name And Number, Don't Do It Differently.

HOWSTHIS


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 18, 2006)

HOWSTHIS
Hairy Old Wankers Share Truly Heroic (and) Indescribable Stories

TISQUITEALLRIGHT


----------



## BlitzWolf (Oct 18, 2006)

*growls* Hey...I got skipped!

TISQUITEALLRIGHT:

The Islanders Suffer Quickly Under Impotent Travelers Every Afternoon. Living Like Rednecks Is Great Here Today.

ALRIGHTHASONEL


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 18, 2006)

ALRIGHTHASONEL
Anyone Lying (to) Respected (and) Intelligent Grandparents Has To Heave A Small Object Near Enraged Lions

DOUBLEPOSTS


----------



## The Sonic God (Oct 18, 2006)

Damn otters usually bet loosely everywhere, poker often sucks to such.

AVARICE


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 18, 2006)

AVARICE
Always Very Allergic (to) Really Icky Canned Elephants

CANNEDFOODSUCKS
(most, anyway!)


----------



## Icarus (Oct 18, 2006)

Cans Are Not Needed Entirely, Deadly Food Occourences Occaisionally Deprive Sleep Underneath Cotten Kangaroo Stuffed-animals 

WOWLONGTHREAD


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 18, 2006)

WOWLONGTHREAD
Who Or What Left Our New Gorgeous Tan Hummer Running, Even After Dark!

HUMMERSARECRAP


----------



## Nyn (Oct 18, 2006)

(( Can anyone jump in here or should I wait?))


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 18, 2006)

yep, jump right in! Everyone is welcome here, cuz the more the better! 8)


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Oct 19, 2006)

HUMMERSARECRAP

Huge, Unwieldy, Massive Motors Enrage Road Surfers And Road Engineers Couldn't Repair Awful Potholes

BIGGERTHANJESUS


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 19, 2006)

BIGGERTHANJESUS
Boy, I'm Gotta Gross Extraordinary Rash That's Horribly Awful, Now Just Enormous, So Unbelievably Sucky!

IMUNDERAROCK


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Oct 19, 2006)

IMUNDERAROCK

In Many Unusual New Drawings, Every Rock Appears Ripping Open Clumsy Knuckles

HOWCANYOUFIT


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 19, 2006)

HOWCANYOUFIT
Hold On, We Come Attacking New Yummy Onion Union Factory In Tanks!

ITSMAGIC


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Oct 19, 2006)

ITSMAGIC

In Their Small Minds, Any Guy Is Champion

ORABIGBOULDER


----------



## ChaosMiles (Oct 19, 2006)

ORABIGBOULDER

Open Ranches Affiliate Bungees In Gratuitous Bulges. Or Underwear Lacks Denim Entirely, Rod.

PSYCHOPIE


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Oct 19, 2006)

PSYCHOPIE

Please Stop Your Chatter, Hearing Old People Isn't Easy

CUTIEMUFFIN

*Be warned, my next one will be long*


----------



## ChaosMiles (Oct 19, 2006)

CUTIEMUFFIN

Catch Umbrellas To Initiate Excorcism. Man Underestimates Feudal Families In Norway.

YOURETOOKIND


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Oct 19, 2006)

YOURETOOKIND

Young Or Unknown Researchers Eventually Took Our Old, Knackered, Inked News Drafts

SUPERCALIFRAGILISTICEXPIALIDOCIOUS

*told you so*


----------



## ChaosMiles (Oct 19, 2006)

*Holy... o_0 Well here goes...*

SUPERCALIFRAGILISTICEXPIALIDOCIOUS

Simply Undetermined Perfection Excruciatingly Regulates Children. All Ladies Insisting For Rules And Guidelines Infringe Logistical Impishness Supplied To Irksome Caretakers. "Expect Xylophone Practice Immediately After Lunch" Is Doing Overbearing Crime In Our Unmatched Society.

THEREIDIDITWOOHOO


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Oct 19, 2006)

THEREIDIDITWOOHOO

That Had Every Reason Ever, In Dimensions Imaginable, Despite Itself, To Wreck Our Original Hobby, Or Older

GRUDGINGAPPLAUSE


----------



## ChaosMiles (Oct 19, 2006)

GRUDGINGAPPLAUSE

Great. Ridiculous Underplanning Determines Going In Numbers. Gratingly Applying Personal Pressure Leaves A User Sick, Edward.

*I'ma go sleep now. Have fun with this one
    acetylseryltyrosylserylisoleucylthreonylserylprolylserylglutaminyl-
    phenylalanylvalylphenylalanylleucylserylserylvalyltryptophylalanyl-
    aspartylprolylisoleucylglutamylleucylleucylasparaginylvalylcysteinyl-
    threonylserylserylleucylglycylasparaginylglutaminylphenylalanyl-
    glutaminylthreonylglutaminylglutaminylalanylarginylthreonylthreonyl-
    glutaminylvalylglutaminylglutaminylphenylalanylserylglutaminylvalyl-
    tryptophyllysylprolylphenylalanylprolylglutaminylserylthreonylvalyl-
    arginylphenylalanylprolylglycylaspartylvalyltyrosyllysylvalyltyrosyl-
    arginyltyrosylasparaginylalanylvalylleucylaspartylprolylleucylisoleucyl-
    threonylalanylleucylleucylglycylthreonylphenylalanylaspartylthreonyl-
    arginylasparaginylarginylisoleucylisoleucylglutamylvalylglutamyl-
    asparaginylglutaminylglutaminylserylprolylthreonylthreonylalanylglutamyl-
    threonylleucylaspartylalanylthreonylarginylarginylvalylaspartylaspartyl-
    alanylthreonylvalylalanylisoleucylarginylserylalanylasparaginylisoleucyl-
    asparaginylleucylvalylasparaginylglutamylleucylvalylarginylglycyl-
    threonylglycylleucyltyrosylasparaginylglutaminylasparaginylthreonyl-
    phenylalanylglutamylserylmethionylserylglycylleucylvalyltryptophyl-
    threonylserylalanylprolylalanylserine 
Just kidding.*
WOWTHATSALONGWORD


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Oct 19, 2006)

WOWTHATSALONGWORD

When Our World Threatens Heart Attacks, Take Several Aspirin, Lie On New Grass While Ordering Ready Drinks

BEWAREBEDBUGS


----------



## Sylvine (Oct 19, 2006)

Quick Edit:WAY too late =) Ignore the post,please. 

~Sylv


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 19, 2006)

BEWAREBEDBUGS
Beating Everyone Within A Rectangular Elegant Building Eventually Damages Buyers' Underwear, Grandparents Say

BEWARETHEDRAGONS


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 19, 2006)

BEWARETHEDRAGONS
Beware Everyone, Watchout, A Really Enormous Totally Horrible Evil Dragon Rampaging And Gutting Open Network Station

ITHINKIMSAFENOW


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 19, 2006)

ITHINKITISSAFENOW
Indeed, Truthfully Humans Indecently Nearly Knock (over) Incapable Tiny Imps Showing Several Artifacts Filled (with) Energy Now Over Worlds

IWILLGIVEPROTECTION


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 19, 2006)

IWILLGIVEPROTECTION
I Watch Idiot Lick Little Goat In Very Evil Place. Really Odd That Elephant Came Trampling Idiot On Nuts

THATWOULDBESWEET


----------



## BlitzWolf (Oct 19, 2006)

THATWOULDBESWEET:

Tough Horses Against The World Often Utilize Lovely Dobermans. Besides, Everyone Sees Witches Eating Evil Tomatoes.

ANOFFERHECANTREFUSE

(The Godfather...can't go wrong.)


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 19, 2006)

ANOFFERHECANTREFUSE
Anyone Needing Our French Fried Enormous Retards, Help Everyone Create A New Tractor, Reusing Even Fewer Underrated Stamped Even (parts)

SUREHECAN


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 19, 2006)

SUREHECAN
Some Underage Rascal Eating Hot Explosive Candy And Nachos

JUSTWOKEUP


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Oct 19, 2006)

JUSTWOKEUP:

Just upstairs sits the wildly opiated king of eating underwear and pants.

IEATPANTSTOO


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 19, 2006)

IEATPANTSTOO
Interestingly, Everyone Attempts To Pay After Needing Torn Shirts Takes (us) Outside (in) October

MMMMDENIM


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Oct 19, 2006)

MMMMDENIM:

Mildly mischievious moose move downward, entering a nonworking international mall.

CANADIAEH


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 19, 2006)

CANADIAEH
Creepy And Nerdy Alumni Die In Absolute Enjoyment Here

HALLOWEENISNEAR


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Oct 19, 2006)

HALLOWEENISNEAR:

Holy Avocados Lure Lightheaded Ogres Within (an) Entrenched Enclosure Near (an) Islamic State. None Exit Alive. Really.

NOTNEARENOUGH


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 19, 2006)

NOTNEARENOUGH
No One Tries Nearing Evil Apes Riding Entertaining New Oldsmobiles Under Gay Homes

DRAGONSAREAMONGUS


----------



## Tsavong (Oct 19, 2006)

DRAGONSAREAMONGUS

Droopy Racoons are going over near some acceptable really extreme amazing milk on norman's genuinely ugly stool

ISEEDRAGONPEOPLE


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 19, 2006)

ISEEDRAGONPEOPLE
Indescribable Sea Elephants Enter Doomed Regions (of) Alabama, Going On Nearly Perceptions, Eventually Outside Partially Living Entities

NOPEIMCOMPLETEDRAGON


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Oct 19, 2006)

NOPEIMCOMPLETEDRAGON:

N00bs Owning Pros (is) Entirely Irrational. More Complex Minds Ponder Laborously (the) Extreme Test (that) Entices Doomed Rats (to) Reach Across Gaps (and) Oppose Norway.

THENIMALLFENNEC


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 19, 2006)

THENIMALLFENNEC

Treat Heavy Endomorphic Nymphs Indifferently, Merely Adding Little (by) Little Few Enchiladas Near Needy Elastic Crabs

OTHERKIN


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 19, 2006)

OTHERKIN
Oh The Humanity, Everyone Really Kicking Innocent Nudist

IHAVENOCOSTUME


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 19, 2006)

IHAVENOCOSTUME
Intelligent Happy Animal Vow (to) Eat No One Carrying Other Strange Toxins Underneath Many Entities

IAMNOTGOING


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Oct 19, 2006)

IHAVENOCOSTUME

Intense Hovering Achieved (by) Vacariously Entering Nameless Orb Cannot Ostracize Students (or) Teachers, (nor) Undermine Maniacal Evil.

ITSCOOLNORDOI

[Edit]Dammit, too late. Ignore mine.


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Oct 20, 2006)

ITSCOOLNORDOI

If That's So Cool Or Original, Let's Not Order, Reach Direct Objects Instead

THISISNTAMASK


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 20, 2006)

THISISNTAMASK

Try Hitting Indians Swimming In Smelly, Nasty Tar And Making A Sucky Keepsake.


DRAGONREALMS


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Oct 20, 2006)

THISISNTAMASK:

Tell Howard (that) It Snores In Sleep, Not Taking Any Moment (to) Ask Someone's KrispyKremes.

ILLJUSTGOASAFURRY


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 20, 2006)

ILLJUSTGOASAFURRY
In Life, Losers Just Underestimate Smart Teenagers, Giving Out Any Small Advice (they) Feel Understates Rigorous Retching Yearly

LOLFURRIES


----------



## Sylvine (Oct 20, 2006)

Literally, Our Lovable Friends Understand Rarely (the) Rules (of) Iowa Elimination Sites. 

NEWAVATAR 

^_~

~Sylv


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 20, 2006)

NEWAVATAR
Nearly Everyone Wheels Around Viciously (on) Anything That Already Runs

TISQUITENICE


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Oct 20, 2006)

TISQUITENICE:

Take Into Slavery (a) Quite Unusual Intern; Then Enjoy Nice Internet Cafe Emporiums. [Now I'm just being random]

ISHOULDMAKEONE


----------



## Sylvine (Oct 20, 2006)

Ironic! Staying Here, Overstraining our Underdeveloped Logic Devices to Make Adoreably Keen Elaborations - Obviously Nerd Evidence! 

=P thanks, Silver~

JUSTDOITTHEN

~Sylv


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Oct 20, 2006)

JUSTDOITTHEN:

Jousting Under Starlight: 'Tis Dangerous (and) Odd. I Tried To Have Enough, Nevermore.

MAYBEIJUSTDID


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 21, 2006)

MAYBEIJUSTDID
Monkeys And Yellow Bears Eventually Ingest Junky Underpants Smelling (lik) Tires Destroyed Into Dust

LOLFURRIES


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 22, 2006)

LOLFURRIES---
love of life for underlings really readies insatiable elephants (for) strikes.

THEPARTIESAREOVERBUTTHEFUNISJUSTBEGINNING


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Oct 23, 2006)

THEPARTIESAREOVERBUTTHEFUNISJUSTBEGINNING

That's Hard. Even Professional Acronym Repliers Think It's Evil. So, Anyone Read Every Obituary? Very Entertaining, Really. But Unlike Them, This Head's Eyes Function, Unless No-one Is Standing. Just Use Some Tobasco, Bread, Enchiladas, Gherkins In New Nachos. IT's Nearly Great.

THATWASEVILINCARNATE


----------



## BlitzWolf (Oct 23, 2006)

THATWASEVILINCARNATE:

The Hats Against Tough Whales Are So Evil (and) Vicious It Looks Interesting Not Caring About (the) Repricusions. No Animals Take Estrogen.

CANTWEALLJUSTGETALONG


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Oct 23, 2006)

CANTWEALLJUSTGETALONG:

Contemplating Abject Nothings, Two Warriors Entice Another (to) Live Long, Jam Ultimately, (and) Sing Tenor. Great Events Take A Long Origin N' Greatness. (I'm lazy)

THOSEDAMNDIRTYAPES


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Oct 24, 2006)

THOSEDAMNDIRTYAPES

Take His Old Shoes. Everyone Drags Awful Mud Near Delicately Ironed Rustic T-Shirts. You're Always Pretty Entertainingly Stupid.

SOMEONEHOSETHEMDOWN


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Oct 24, 2006)

SOMEONEHOSETHEMDOWN:

Soon, Old Men Entirely Oblivious (to) Nobody Enter Houses On Street Endings To Hear Ethereal Mouses Do Old Women Nude. (ewwww)

ANDRISKWETFURSMELL ?


----------



## BlitzWolf (Oct 24, 2006)

ANDRISKWETFURSMELL:

All Neanderthals Don't Ridicule Ill Socialist Kittens When Every Tree Falls Under Rocks Since Many Eat Little Lemurs.

SOMETHINGSWETAREGOOD


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Oct 25, 2006)

SOMETHINGSWETAREGOOD

Somebody Opened My Empty Tins.  Here Is New Grass, Sheared While Everyone Thought All Respondents Emigrated, Got Out Of Danger

LIKEBIKINIS


----------

